
Most Popular Google Chrome Extensions - dwolchon
http://www.danwolch.com/2015/11/most-popular-chrome-extensions-november-2015/
======
yq
How can some plugin reach million of installs but only few comments left?

What can install/comment ratio tell us?

~~~
dwolchon
Distribution deals, I am guessing. If you bundle your chrome extension with an
installer (Ask Jeeves, when you install Java or Adobe) it's a lot easier to
get distribution.

I assume the larger the number of reviews, the higher the engagement of users
with the plugin (if they don't think it's part of the browser).

